# Battery operated



## luvgscale (Aug 2, 2009)

I am new to "G " scale and already I hate the track maintenance. I have to Rogers 2-4-2 engines. My question does anyone make a complete kit to change these over to battery. By a complete kit I mean everything a guy needs to acomplish this and easy to follow instructions for dummies. Thanks


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

I'll bet the experienced hands will weigh in as they are usually kind enough and able to do so, but I did run across this vendor on the Internet. They seem to offer whatever option you want for installation; ie they will sell you the parts and instructions. Here is the url--


http://www.throttleupinc.com/Site/Home.html


I'm a newbie using track power, so I can't attest one way or the other and I have not used their service, but they kind of sound like what you may be looking for. 


Best to you!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo has a battery car setup, not sure what all comes with it.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact Jonathan at Electric Steam Model Works. He'll have the parts you'll need plus the knowledge. 
http://www.rctrains.com/


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, I've been trying to find out more about this Aristocraft battery car setup, but have not so far received a single response to my query.

1. What does it look like? IOW, what era does it represent?

2. What batteries are in it?

3. How does it hook up to non-MU fitted locos?

4. Does the darn thing actually exist at all?

Grrrrrrrrrrr of frustration.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What degree of control vs size of your wallet? 

Welcome to batteries, I'm half way done converting mine, The C-16 took the batteries on board, the 4-4-0 will be a lot tighter, I'm thinking of fabricating an Auxillary water tender. After all I am in the desert and her primary tank is so small! 

I took the opposit path and have given my dough to three vendors. What the hay, spread it around eh? Didn't really save much, but did get what suits my needs. 

It's not as daunting as it seems... now... none of it was/is plug 'n play, so once I got past.. 'hey I paid for that board'... I was able to remove it and the one on the motor.. find a hidden short and later today, after I put the trim back on, she'll hit the rails and earn her keep! 

Yep, this gang demands pictures! 

You'll get a lot of suggestions, but instead of taking the first package deal, you might want to investigate all the options. 

Good Luck 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

tac, 
I heard they were going in the stock cars to provide ventilation. 

Also heard gel cells, but have also seen other type packs at the site, should be optional... 

Those are the 40 footers I think. 

John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go: http://hogtrainz.com/ARISTOBATTERYRCCAR.htm
BUddy of mine has one, if you don't use the Aristo battery you have to be real careful to make sure you
hook it up with the correct polarity, I guess that is hard to figure out, so have someone help that

knows. I was not present when they did it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a reminder you have to modify the Rogers to operate on battery. Another wiring thing to do. Later RJD


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 2 different kinds, RCS from Don Sweet, and G Scale Graphics, Del Tapparo has a reasonable priced system, did that for my sons engine, both have been great. Depends on what you want to spend, and how many different functions you want( horn ,bell). Both systems had everything in them, and both guys were fantastic to deal with, I could call anytime to get answers, do your research before you buy, lots of different systems out there, get one you are comfortable with so you are happy with it. Look which ones you can run different engines with, my RCS I have programmed for both of my engines, only run one at a time yet, saved me some money when I bought my second RCS system.

Tom h


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 02 Aug 2009 01:53 PM 
Jerry, I've been trying to find out more about this Aristocraft battery car setup, but have not so far received a single response to my query.

1. What does it look like? IOW, what era does it represent?

2. What batteries are in it?

3. How does it hook up to non-MU fitted locos?

4. Does the darn thing actually exist at all?

Grrrrrrrrrrr of frustration.

tac
www.ovgrs.org 

Hi Tac,

Haven't noticed your inquiry here or elsewhere, but here is a brief answer, which I hope helps.

Like the Oscars, Emmys and other 'pat me on the back' events I will answer in reverse order.









4. Yes it does exist.

3. I can't answer this as I don't MU.


2. You can buy it with or without batteries. I am sure Aristo originally suggested their lithium-ion ones but they also sell NiMH now. I use two NiMH, 9.6v 3700 types which are in parallel which I purchased from a model car emporium over in Torquay. (Well, local railway model shops were not very familiar with how we large scalers do things).


1. The Aristo battery car, as another poster mentioned, is a TE Rx fitted into a 40ft. Aristo STOCK car. (Maybe the newer versions will come with the new REVOLUTION Rx installed







). The STOCK car was chosen to give ventilation to the TE. The era I guess fits any period that a RR, real or fictitious, which ran 40ft. Stock Cars. 


My initial battery trailing car is 27Mhz. TE Rx based and the Rx is fitted inside an Aristo 40ft. Double door boxcar. I was advised, even in this cool Country of ours, to keep at least one door of the car open. (It does warm up down in my part of England a fair amount







).
A 27MHz. TE Rx was also fitted into a 40ft. Aristo covered gondola (as described on your very informative OVGRS web site) but I recently removed it and fitted it into a 100T coal hopper as my 'un-nimble' fingers have found it more easy to use.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Lots of ways to do it. Take your pick.


The Aristo battery car is a 40ft stock car with a trackside TE and their Lithium battery. It's real easy to take their trackside TE and a battery of your choice and mount them in your tender. This can be pretty inexpensive. I have it in my Bachmann Annie and Mallet. One runs on Duracell Coppertop AA bateries, and the other on 3800MAh R/C car batteries from an online source.


Then there are the really cool systems, like RCS, Revloution, Airwire, and I'm bound to have missed somebody important. These are all pretty easy to use, or there are top-notch guys who can set it all up for you. RCS's little four button remote is the coolest thing.


----------

